

Zeo - a new device that can help you sleep better - bhousel
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/10/how-the-zeo-sleep-device-works.html

======
lurkinggrue
I have one and it does work or at least give me data that looks about what I
am experiencing.

So far I found that I wake up far too much in the middle of the night than I
thought where I would think I only woke up once I would wake up around 9 more
times that were only a few minutes and would forget about.

I ignored the sleep consoling on the site and just did my own experiments with
the data.

I have a sleep number bed and turns out I needed to deflate the bed more to
keep me from waking up all those time.

Nothing like insomnia to make you look at a $400 alarm clock and say "Hey!
What a good idea!"

------
ramanujan
My brother got one of these. He said the only problem with it was the
headband, which he didn't want to wear to sleep all the time.

~~~
lurkinggrue
The headband didn't bother me so much, yeah you look like a dork wearing it.

